# Attaching a heat pad?



## Mick101 (May 17, 2016)

What is the best way to attach a heat mat to the outside of a vivarium along the side? I'm planning on using an over head lamp for the day time but I'm in Ireland so it gets pretty cold in the nigh time, so I thought a head mat along the side would take a bit of a chill of of the air.

Thanks!

Mick


----------



## crooner1981 (Apr 14, 2016)

If for a royal I dont believe there's any benefit being fixed to the side as thats not where the snake will be and no ambient heat will come from it. That being said my cool end is heated with a mat underneath and that works well. I had to do this as my cold end was too cold.

Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

You can use electrical tape around the clear edges. Keep in mind that heat mats don't actually warm the air, they only create warm spots which the animals sits on top of to use. I prefer to use ceramic heat emitters, as they warm the air and create better heat gradients.

Jason


----------



## Mick101 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks a mil. That's very helpful. I'll have an overhead UVB clamp lamp for the day time, so don't think I'll have enough room also for a ceramic lamp (it's a relatively small tank and the animals are aboreal so I cant have it inside the tank. Maybe I'm wrong though so I'll keep the ceramic idea in mind.

Mick


----------



## bigal1982 (Nov 24, 2011)

you should never put any kind of tape inside a viv. chances are the heat mat will heat the tape soften the glue and fall off. leaving sticky soft tape exposed to stick to your snake scales. as someone else has said put it on the floor of the viv.


----------



## bigal1982 (Nov 24, 2011)

and ive just realised the date on the post. ha ha :censor:


----------

